# Black Rice



## flpaintmaster (Jan 6, 2011)

Anybody have experiance or ideas for black rice?  

Tim Abbott


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 6, 2011)

Mmmm, love black rice.  It takes a bit longer to cook, and it does stain any food it comes into contact with a nice purple, so I cook it separately and serve it on the side.

I did just read an article about black rice that said the purple color is the same compound that makes blueberries so good for you, so eat up!!

I like to do a brightly colored stir fry, lots of red and green peppers for example, or a very light colored dish (coconut milk, onions, cabbage, white chicken) to serve with black rice.  The color contrast is nice.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 6, 2011)

The darker or blacker a food is the healthier it is. 

Black quinoa is yummy!!


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 6, 2011)

I like to make a famous Thai dessert with it. It is sort of a rice pudding make with coconut milk and sugar. There are many different ways to prepare the rice which will give you different textures in the finished product. I recommend soaking it, like you would with beans or peas overnight before cooking it. Don't try and mix it with other rices unless you want a dull gray looking rice dish. It really loses its color in the water and turns everything dark. Kinda like washing your whites with a new pair of black jeans


----------



## flpaintmaster (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for your ideas, I just got some at an Orlando, Fl market.  I had read about a recipe using coconut milk & cardamon & sauted bananas & pineapple.
I'll look for the black quinoa, I hadn't heard of it.

Tim Abbott


----------



## love_cheese (Jan 17, 2011)

black rice with coconut milk & cardamon & sauted bananas & pineapple, i think it's yummy....many asian people like thailand, malaysia, indonesia cooks black rice for their breakfast


Cheese and Rice Casserole
Serves: 4 Sweet ones
Ingredients:
2 1/2 c *Brown Rice*, cooked
3 Green Onions (scallions),
Chopped
1 c Lowfat Cottage Cheese -or-
Hoop Cheese
1 ts Dried Dill
1/4 c Parmesan Cheese, grated
1/2 c Lowfat Milk
Instructions:
Combine all the ingredients in a mixing bowl. Pour into a lightly oiled
casserole. Bake in a 350-degree oven for 15 to 20 minutes.
Serves 4
One Serving = Calories: 235 Carbohydrates: 35 Protein: 14 Fat: 4 Sodium:
682 Potassium: 203 Cholesterol: 10
Exchange Value: 2 Bread Exchanges + 1 Lean Meat Exchange + 1/2 Milk
Exchange


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome to DC!  We love it when newbies start off with a recipe.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 17, 2011)

I notice the recipe uses brown rice. Did you mean  black glutenous rice? I haven't gotten around to test cooking the black or sweet rice, yet. The recipe sounds very nice (except for the bananas--I was "over-fed" bananas as a child and hate the smell and texture of bananas--the smell makes me gag--doesn't help I was in a car accident in my 20s and broke my nose...for months everything smelt like bananas...and I can't stomach the texture. Supposedly this aversion to the scent of bananas is a genetic defect--3% [or something like that] of the population reacts to the smell of bananas--three of my friends are also "banana-haters"). Having said that, the only way I'll eat bananas is in the Beaver Club's Banana Bread (a restaurant in Montreal--for which I have the recipe, but guess I can't share it--it is to die-for banana bread--that from a banana hater). I like wild rice for breakfast, so would probably like this as well (minus the bananas).


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 17, 2011)

PS--my brother and I took a 24-hour road trip in 2009. As soon as he put his backpack with his food in the van, I smelt bananas. (The look he gave me when I asked if he had bananas in his "lunch" was priceless.) I made him eat his three bananas in the parking lot of his apartment before we could hit the road. There was no way I was going to (a) drive 24 hours with the smell of bananas assaulting my nostrils and (b) have banana peels in the van until the next stop. He ate his bananas and then we hit the road. He didn't buy bananas for the road trip home. Now, I like to eat pickled herring on road trips, but that's another story.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 17, 2011)

sparrowgrass said:


> Mmmm, love black rice. It takes a bit longer to cook, and it does stain any food it comes into contact with a nice purple, so I cook it separately and serve it on the side.


 
I love purple. I'm going to taste test the black rice today.


----------



## flpaintmaster (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi love_cheese,

Thanks for the recipe, I'll give it a try.  I had heard of the cocoanut milk version, sounded good to me, I was just trying to see what ideas I could find using black rice.  I usually use brown rice or wild rice.

Tim Abbott


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh--I guess I better soak the rice first. I don't soak my wild rice, I rinse it with hot water. That's how we always did it in MN.


----------



## flpaintmaster (Jan 17, 2011)

I have not used my black rice yet.  I did read where it was recommended you soak it overnight like dried beans, so I suppose you could do like dried beans & boil it first & then soak it for a few hours.  Is this an incorrect thought?

Tim Abbott


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 17, 2011)

I have never soaked mine. I am sure it would make it cook more quickly.


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 18, 2011)

I have never cooked black rice but I know if you soak white rice it cooks in much less time.


----------

